# Font change?



## Kelly B

All the forum text fonts suddenly look different to me, as of maybe 15 minutes ago. This is trivial, but weird. Anybody else?


----------



## Jana337

Kelly B said:
			
		

> All the forum text fonts suddenly look different to me, as of maybe 15 minutes ago. This is trivial, but weird. Anybody else?


No, everything's standard.

Jana


----------



## Agnès E.

Ditto here.


----------



## Kelly B

Hm. Just lucky, I guess.  Thanks for the feedback....


----------



## cuchuflete

This happens to me from time to time.  I clean the computer screen and/or my glasses, and all returns to normal.


----------



## fenixpollo

Kelly B said:
			
		

> All the forum text fonts suddenly look different to me, as of maybe 15 minutes ago. This is trivial, but weird. Anybody else?


 Still good ol' Verdana, size 2.  How did yours change?


----------



## Kelly B

The whole forum looked the way the Arabic page usually looks, with bigger, rounder type. 
Today it's all back to what I'm used to, and I suspect that logging off and on will fix it next time, too. I just wonder what I did.


----------



## Jana337

Kelly B said:
			
		

> The whole forum looked the way the Arabic page usually looks, with bigger, rounder type.
> Today it's all back to what I'm used to, and I suspect that logging off and on will fix it next time, too. I just wonder what I did.


Ctrl ++? You are a Firefox user, so that could be it.

Jana


----------



## Kelly B

Some combination of control codes, yes, that must be it. I use them for accents, and probably hit the wrong one. 
Thanks very much,
Fumblefingers


----------



## cuchuflete

In case any Mac user is reading this, if you press Command and +, font size increases.  Correct it by pressing Command and -.


----------



## ILT

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Some combination of control codes, yes, that must be it. I use them for accents, and probably hit the wrong one.
> Thanks very much,
> Fumblefingers


It sure has happened to me before, more than once I must admit   It goes back to normal next time I log in.


----------



## Whodunit

Kelly B said:
			
		

> The whole forum looked the way the Arabic page usually looks, with bigger, rounder type.
> Today it's all back to what I'm used to, and I suspect that logging off and on will fix it next time, too. I just wonder what I did.


 
So, what do you think has changed? The font or font size? I have never experienced a font change, but often chnage of size (as in the Arabic forum).


----------

